# Any luck removing logos from Motobecane (BikesDirect.com) titanium frames?



## jared_j (Jun 11, 2009)

Title says it all. I emailed to ask but haven't heard back. I just want the frame naked. I'm assuming that the logos are under the clear coat on their aluminum frames, but don't know anything about finishes on titanium.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

jared_j said:


> Title says it all. I emailed to ask but haven't heard back. I just want the frame naked. I'm assuming that the logos are under the clear coat on their aluminum frames, but don't know anything about finishes on titanium.


There is no clear on the Ti frame. Just the decal. They come off with stripper pretty easily. Be careful not to mar the brushed finish under the decal.


----------



## jared_j (Jun 11, 2009)

Cool thanks. Any specific advice RE not marring the finish underneath during removal process?


----------

